

Ask HN: RSS Reader Specifically for Comment Feeds? - runningskull

It'd be nice if there was a reader that auto-unsubscribed you from feeds after a certain time. I like to subscribe to comment feeds of discussions I'm involved in, but after a while they die/I don't care, and it'd be nice not have to manually unsubscribe.<p>Anybody know of such a beast?<p>Thanks.
======
davecardwell
I use Google Reader and on my to-do list is to hack together Perl script using
WebService::Google::Reader [1] which is based on the "unofficial Google Reader
API" [2]

It would look at my subscriptions tagged with "discussion" and where the
difference between now and the "published" date was over a certain period it
would automatically unsubscribe.

You could probably do some neat stuff with using different tags to specify the
length of time you wanted to subscribe for, etc.

I’ll update here if I ever get around to it, but I wouldn’t hold your breath.
If anybody else takes the idea and runs with it I’d love to see some code.

[1] [http://search.cpan.org/dist/WebService-Google-
Reader/lib/Web...](http://search.cpan.org/dist/WebService-Google-
Reader/lib/WebService/Google/Reader.pm) [2]
<http://code.google.com/p/pyrfeed/wiki/GoogleReaderAPI>

